# Harris hawk sketch :)



## Abby (Sep 16, 2014)

Another pencil sketch from me  I've been uncharacteristically sensible and done a bit of prep for my next commission


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 17, 2014)

WOOOW!--amazing how you captured the essence of this beautiful predator...That killer glint in his eye tells all.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Abby (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Jul!


----------



## TKent (Sep 17, 2014)

that is BADASS (Wow didn't even come close to how good it is....LOL). You are so talented!! Looked at your site as well.


----------



## Abby (Sep 17, 2014)

Aw thanks!


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2014)

i so like the eye..in the reflection i can almost see another bird..as if the hawk is viewing it..amazin


----------



## Abby (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks escorial! cool acatar pic btw!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 17, 2014)

You're a monster.


----------



## Abby (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol, a good monster or a bad one?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The type that turns me into a green monster.


----------



## Abby (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha lol, I'm crap at writing though!


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2014)

Brilliant! 

Is this the commissioned work, or may I use it (for WF or Flashes or something)?


----------



## Abby (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Cran, not a commission so fine to use


----------



## Gumby (Sep 21, 2014)

You have amazing talent! Who needs to write when you can inspire a different story for each person who views your artwork? I love that!


----------



## Abby (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Gumby


----------



## The Defenestrator (Oct 13, 2014)

I really love raptors, and goddamn -- from the light of his eye, the predatory expression, the slight upturn at the corners of his beak, giving him a small grin... you've captured WHY.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abby (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks, glad you like it! I've just finished another one actually, will post in a bit


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazing! what a talent!


----------



## W.Goepner (Dec 29, 2014)

AARGH! I want to be like you. All those little details. 

I went to your facebook page. The things I can visualize, like the mouse and robin. Those cute little things and the complete at peace look of the cats. Then to top it off, one of my early loves the black panther. I hate/love you for your art talents. I can picture all that you do, but cannot make my hand draw what my mind sees. It makes me grateful for people like you that can.


----------



## Abby (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks so much, that's lovely to hear  I wish I could write better though!


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

would look good on my wall......


----------



## Abby (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you know I think you're right escorial!


----------



## W.Goepner (Dec 30, 2014)

Get a fathead made of it then it can go any where with you. Oh! Fatheads are a non adhesive wall poster, does not require any tacks either.

I want one of the panther and/or the wolves.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

i did like the panther to


----------



## Abby (Dec 30, 2014)

I can honestly say I have never heard of that kind of fat head!


----------



## W.Goepner (Dec 30, 2014)

They are advertised here in the stats, usually around football season.


----------

